# I'll go when



## Clara_

שלום

I'm trying to say "I'll go when I'll have money".

Here's my try: אני אבוא כאשר יהיה לי כסף
That's what I wanted to write... but I notice that  "אני אבוא כאשר " doesn't produce a lot of results on search engines. I am confused.

There must be a better way of saying what I want. Does anybody know it?

Thank you,
Clara.


----------



## Egmont

You could say that. Three thoughts, all of them minor:

1. לבוא means "to come." That's not necessarily wrong, but "to go" would usually be ללכת . It's a question of which you mean. 

2. The אני is often omitted because the future tense verb form implies it.

3. כאשר is often abbreviated to the prefix כש on יהיה.

So, you could end up saying אלך כשיהיה לי כסף.


----------



## solysombra

אבוא כשיהיה לי כסף.
(למה ללכת? אין צורך לשנות)


----------



## Tamar

ללכת ולבוא הם לא בדיוק אותו דבר, שוב, השאלה היא למה הכוונה

למרות שזה  לא ממש עקרוני לשאלה כאן, נראה לי


----------



## Egmont

solysombra said:


> אבוא כשיהיה לי כסף.
> (למה ללכת? אין צורך לשנות)


"I'll go" כי באנגלית היא כתבה


----------



## ks20495

The translation of such a common word with many idiomatic uses as "go" is always varied:

It could be: אלך, אבוא, or even אסע.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Could one say אלך כשבכסף?
Is this proper Hebrew?
If proper, is it slangy, lazy or everyday?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

OsehAlyah said:


> Could one say אלך כשבכסף?
> Is this proper Hebrew?
> If proper, is it slangy, lazy or everyday?



It's rather unintelligible. What did you intend to say (in English or Russian)?


----------



## OsehAlyah

OK that answers my question.  
I wanted to see if one can express the same sentence that the OP was asking about in this shortened version. But the answer is clearly No. 

Thanks


----------



## OsehAlyah

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> It's rather unintelligible. What did you intend to say (in English or Russian)?


OK I thought about this a little longer and decided to go ahead and post the long version of what I was trying to say above. Unlikely as it might be to make any more sense. 
אני אלך כאשר אני אהיה בכסף


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

When you want to say _I have money _in Hebrew, you say _יש לי כסף_. In English "I" is the subject and "money" is the object. In Hebrew "money" is the subject. So "I will go when I have money" will be "אלך כש*יהיה* לי *כסף*". Note that in Hebrew *both *parts of the sentence are in the future tense.


----------



## Aoyama

(_ani) yavo/élékh kshéi i'ié li késéf _is what comes to mind but I wonder if instead of "kshéi" (sorry, can't write Ivrit with this machine) "bézman shé i'ié li késéf" is not better ...


----------



## Egmont

OsehAlyah said:


> ...
> אני אלך כאשר אני אהיה בכסף


To be "in funds" or "in the money" is an English phrase that doesn't translate literally to Hebrew (or probably to any other language, but I can't say about that). You are not _in_ money in any real sense; you _have_ money (as the post two above this one points out). To be "בכסף" would be meaningless.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> To be "בכסף" would be meaningless.



Unless we are talking about options (call or put).


----------



## OsehAlyah

Egmont said:


> To be "in funds" or "in the money" is an English phrase that doesn't translate literally to Hebrew (or probably to any other language, but I can't say about that). You are not _in_ money in any real sense; you _have_ money (as the post two above this one points out). To be "בכסף" would be meaningless.


Actually believe it or not, I wasn't thinking of the English "in the money" or "in funds" here. My question arose from the expressions like:
צריך להיות בענינים

On a slightly related note. It's interesting that Hebrew doesn't have an expression for "in the money" or "in funds" and let us not forget "Bucked Up"  Considering both English and Russian have several, possible donors. All quite informal though.

Thanks, everyone for a great discussion. I hope I didn't take this too far off topic.


----------

